# Very light, very smooth, indestructible pens?



## kennyj (Feb 22, 2006)

After seeing this: http://www.inkacorp.com/titanium.html I remembered that some time ago, I wanted a pen that could be used as a kubotan, take an obscene amount of abuse if necessary, and still write a smooth line. I picked up a Sandford Sensa for $25 on sale, all stainless steel. It seemed to fit the bill - smooth, comfortable, capable of cracking a human skull - but it was too heavy for me to write well with. The weight caused me to push the pen down much harder than necessary and when I switched back to my (nice and cheap) plastic gel ink pen, I found that I wrote with a much thinner line (in spite of a larger point,) that my writing became more legible, and that I wrote with much more ease.

The Inka in Titanium looks interesting, weight is very similar to the plastic pens I'm using now, that I like writing with so much... but there's 4 different parts that need to be pulled or screwed before the pen is fully assembled and usable (the half-pen looks an inch too small for me to use comfortably) and that'll drive me insane. Further, I don't like pressurized-ink ballpoint pens for the way they write (and the reviews have borne this out.) It also doesn't look like it'll be all that durable when fully assembled, even though it's like a tank in its closed form.

Can anyone suggest a nice smooth-writing, lightweight pen that's built like a tank and won't weigh down my hand? Bonus points if it's usable as a kubotan (I don't plan on it, but it's a nice option to have available if TSHTF.) A bold-point gel ink pen in a titanium body would rock. Even a solid plastic of some sort designed for such abuse would probably work well, though it'd lack the pure sexiness of Ti.


----------



## Planterz (Feb 22, 2006)

It ain't cheap...

http://www.edcknives.com/vcom/product_info.php?cPath=10_63&products_id=618


----------



## kennyj (Feb 22, 2006)

I saw that just a moment ago, actually... unfortunately, its pen component is the space pen. I suppose it's a logical choice for something meant to be mean and indestructible, but personally, I'm not a fan of how they write.


----------



## revolvergeek (Feb 22, 2006)

Kennyj,

Have you tried the broad/bold point Space Pen/Sensa refills? They are somewhat better than the mediums that come stock in most of the pens.

Look at some of the Cross ballpoints. They make several models that are all metal, and the Cross bold refills are pretty nice (as far as ballpoints go they are my favorites).

Also look at the Rotring 600 pallpoints. Fountainpenhospital.com had them on sale just recently. They are a little heavy, but super stout and will let you use the Parker gel refills which write as smoothly as just about anything that you can get.

Danny


----------



## kennyj (Feb 22, 2006)

I actually could only find the .7 mediums for that pen locally (oddly enough, this particular pen takes the standard Parker refills.) Smoothness wasn't an issue, just the weight of the pen. The Rotrings looked good when I did my research last time around (about half a year ago) but the weight puts me off now. I'd still carry my Sensa constantly if not for its weight, in fact.

I did see some Cross pens in Ti, and they look very nice, but there's no mention of weight. For reference, I want to keep it near or below 15 grams (about half an ounce.) The Sensa seems to be three times that weight. The Inka I linked above comes in at 0.45oz, so I think it's safe to assume that it's possible with the right sort of material and design.


----------



## CLHC (Feb 22, 2006)

Interesting pen. . .My preference leans towards pens that have some "authority" (weight) to it. For lightweight, I got that Cross Ion in chromed steel (if that's what it is) and it's not plastic except the internals that hold the ink cartridge. Nice little thing. . .

Enjoy!


----------



## carrot (Feb 22, 2006)

Not light, not cheap, but indestructible: BOMApen

If I had one and really needed to, I wouldn't hesitate to use this one as a kubaton.


----------



## CLHC (Feb 22, 2006)

That BOMA is sleek and slick looking Carrot! Thanks for that link. . .


----------



## carrot (Feb 22, 2006)

CHC said:


> That BOMA is sleek and slick looking Carrot! Thanks for that link. . .


I found it while browsing http://periodictabletable.com which features all sorts of things made of each element -- pretty interesting things. Now if only I could afford the BOMA...


----------



## BVH (Feb 22, 2006)

The person that wrote that description of the Bomapen could make a bit of doggie doo sound like a first class meal. Sort of like a used car salesperson.


----------



## dyee (Feb 22, 2006)

How about a ballpoint Lamy 2000. Stainless tip, makrolon body and is a little less then and 1oz. BTW makrolon is a type od polycarbonate, very strong and chemical resistant. Unfortunately the pen is not cheap.


----------



## tm3 (Feb 24, 2006)

kennyj you may want to check out the lamy safari

http://www.lamy.com/

an advertiser claimed to have backed over one with a volvo, with no damage. to the pen, not the volvo.

i have a safari rollerball and it is about the same size as a kubotan, and very lightweight. it writes pretty good, also.

do you consider a kubotan an effective defensive tool?


----------



## kennyj (Feb 26, 2006)

The Lamys are definitely interesting. I wish I could find them in a local store so I could try a few of them out... as sexy as Ti is, I like how hard plastics can be completely underestimated.

I've got a Tool Pen on order (see the EDC Pen thread) which I probably won't EDC, but which will be a good test platform to see how/if I like the Space Pen ink. It's not a waste because it's a great gift for a number of people I know if I don't decide to keep it. I'm also going to try to find the heaviest pen I can for a reasonable price without a soft, cushy grip; one alternate theory I have about why the Sensa ended up sucking for me was that the soft gel made me grip the pen twice as hard as I needed. EDIT: Maybe not; I just remembered that a lot of my writing is on something upright or flimsy (or both) and heavy pens make that a *****. /EDIT My goal weight of 0.5oz seems to be met by only the Inka and some of the Fisher pens as far as durable pieces are concerned, and even though I could probably replace the Fisher cartridges with other ones if I don't like how they write, I'm not sure I like any of their pens to begin with.

As for kubotan defense... I do consider it to be an effective tool, but I view it was more an effective *option* than something I'd *rely upon* for self-defense. A SHTF special, if you will. I'm half-decent with grappling and I'd prefer to stick with open-handed techniques if possible. If I end up needing some extra punch to level the playing field, though, a kubotan is one very attractive non-lethal option.

The way I see it, given my occupational restrictions on weapons carry (I'm an unarmed security guard) my options for self-defense when open-hand tactics fail basically consist of kubota, using my McLux-PD as a fistload, or bludgeoning with whatever solid object might happen to be nearby. To put it simply... I vastly prefer finesse over brute force.


----------



## Frenchyled (Feb 26, 2006)

carrot said:


> I found it while browsing http://periodictabletable.com which features all sorts of things made of each element -- pretty interesting things. Now if only I could afford the BOMA...



D6 or B5 Carrot ??


----------



## vetkaw63 (Feb 26, 2006)

KennyJ
I think you should just stay with a bick stick. Should make a formidable weapon. I would hate to be stabbed with one and I have NO problem hefting a Rotring.
Mike


----------



## kennyj (Feb 26, 2006)

Thing is, I'm not really looking to stab with a pen (while it's obviously an option, I'd prefer to do other things with a pen before resorting to that, and a Bic just won't withstand that kind of abuse.)

It's starting to look more and more like I'm either going to carry two pens (one for defense and tabletop writing, one for everything else) or I'm going to carry a Fisher Bullet. (Well, I could see about making a pen myself, but I'm not quite that masochistic.)


----------



## tm3 (Feb 27, 2006)

kenny for what you want i really think you would like the safari rollerball for $17

http://www.pencity.com/cgi-bin/SoftCart.exe/Lamy/SafariRollerball.htm?L+scstore+repx3929+1141076160

i was looking for a "kubotan pen" when i found the safari and it is darn close to the size and weight of a kubotan. plus it is (reportedly) very sturdy.

i cooled off on the kubotan as a defensive tool after doing some reading about it, but i still like the safari as a pen. and i can see how the kubotan might be useful for a security guard.


----------



## Frenchyled (Mar 7, 2006)

Hey Guys....I heard Carrot wishes 

And I ordered a BOMApen.....
After some delivery delays.. I finally got it directly from the maker of this jewel...Who have good communication and quick shipping.

The BOMApen.... ??? 
Frankly awesome...you never have had a pen like this in hand, I am really amused by its weight and impressed by its quality and finish.
It's really a unique art's pen  Like a McGizmo flashlight but it's a pen 

After some tests, it seems the rear balancing is better for me...but who knows..so I took the multibalance set 
It worth the price and you will be not disappointed by this jewel. 
Warning...because it's a heavy piece of metal don't put it in your pocket or jacket, you will be injured by your wife because of the hole in them


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2006)

*Very* nice Frenchy... :thumbsup:


----------



## carrot (Mar 7, 2006)

*envy*

Very nice... is this going to be an EDC or a desk queen?


----------



## Frenchyled (Mar 7, 2006)

Bart...thank you 

Carrot...an EDC for sure...why don't you buy one ? ? 

Really jewelers work, twist action..use standard cross refill, and forever pen...tungsten is really hard and heavy !!!


----------



## daloosh (Mar 7, 2006)

Wow, that Boma is interesting. The Hinderers rock, but are largish, so does the Rotring, but it's heavyish, too. There's Tom Anderson's titanium pens, they are expensive, but have his skull crusher top and tritium inserts:







My latest pen doesn't write at all, it's a stylus from the Jones Bros.:






Here's an article on it (also the source of the pic, mine is grey and blue):
http://www.shivworks.com/stylus.asp

cheers,
daloosh


----------



## Minjin (Mar 7, 2006)

That BOMA pen is awesome! Check out the BOMA coin and make sure you listen to the sound file:

http://www.inklingpen.com/level_four/BOMAcoin.html

Mark


----------



## Superhawk (Mar 15, 2006)

I just received the B5 Bomapen. This really is a nice pen. I just like holding it not to mention writing with it. It is a really dense pen and I have the featherweight model! Everything about it is first class. I even got the Boma coin to go with it......nice little play toy:rock:


----------



## Frenchyled (Mar 15, 2006)

Great SuperHawk, how is this nice coin ? Where did you buy your BOMAPen, directly from the maker ?
I EDC it from one week now....and I am really impressed by its anti-scratch capacity, as hard as Saphyr


----------



## Superhawk (Mar 16, 2006)

Frenchyled

I ordered it directly from the maker. I haven't decided if i am going to edc mine or not. Too worried about losing it. The pen is so heavy it feels like it would just punch a hole in your pocket, and pocket carry is the only practical option since it is devoid of any clips(and I agree with the maker that it should not have any clips). The coin is about what you would expect except for the fact that it is really dense and heavy for its size....it is about 3.5 cm in diameter. I like it even though there is no practical use for it. The sound it makes when spinning is impressive. A little entertainment while you are at the bar....


----------



## AbdulBasit (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi guys

I am sorry to barge in like this and revive s old thread. I am looking to buy the BOMApen but the manufacturer has ceased the production. If anyone of you (especially Frenchyled and SuperHawk) have one of these pieces lying around somewhere and you want to sell it, I might be a glad buyer. Kindly reply to [email protected]. if you can email some real pictures, I would highly appreciate it.

Regards,

Abdul Basit M. Faysal


----------



## Frenchyled (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi !
My Bomapen is still on my desk and I use it once a week. It's a pen for the eternity..so maybe my daughter will sell it after my death 

Sorry...but I hope you'll find one, sincerely


----------

